

Ebeats $77.77 contest nearing it's end, scj already claiming victory - bougyman
http://rubyists.github.com/2011/04/11/ebeats-implementations-competition-scj-owns.html
scj is claiming victory already.  With only 4 days to go, does anyone wan't to take him down?
======
count
If I'm going to learn to renumber my whole day anyway, why not just switch to
UTC and preserve hundreds of years of convention in notation and utility?

~~~
YorickPeterse
UTC does not address the whole issue of different timezones and such which
ebeats and swatch internet time do.

~~~
Klinky
The same problems still exist with ebeats. How do I know if 900 ebeats is the
middle of the night or middle of the day for a specific country? I don't know
until I convert it to their local time. The only advantage I can see is that
you can display a universal time code with only three digits, saving space on
a small watch face.

~~~
bougyman
it took less than a week to 'know' the time in beats. we've use this to
coordinate time on our team, spread from Texas to EU to Japan.

